# Pimpin' my Ride



## Big Easy (Dec 2, 2004)

On an rainy day, I think my 2548 with turf tires might get stuck in a pile of dog sh*t. 

I want those sexy tractor tread tires for it, but cannot find them on Sears' website.

Any help??


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

They are a special order from sears (in store) and come mounted on an extra set of rims. 

Try www.cedarrapidstire.com should be cheaper and quicker.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's another link
http://www.cedarrapidstire.com/results.asp?tcat=LG&beadsize=23-10.50-12


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

big easy.. those AG tires are great.. not only do they look cool.. they give good traction in mud & stuff

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-078x.jpg>

also another member; argee has half AG tires 1/2 turf tires.. i think they are for a quad... but a good mix im sure he'll post a pic..

sj


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey John....that's a nice shot of your Simp....it would make a nice layout in their catalog...

Big Easy...here's a combo tire that I put on my GT5000...Now I don't need chains in the winter (not an issue for you) but also holds well on grades when traversing on wet grass.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=10723>


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*PIMP MY RIDE TO BIG ESAY*

cruisin :tractorsm  
Hi there BIG EASY. Don't think I have talked to you before but HI there anyway.That John ( SJ ) told me about them AG LUG TYPE TIRES and I got me a set along with an extra set of rim's but still have the stock turff ones. I have run them for about twenty ( 20 ) hours here in LAKEVIEW OR with and without chains and have nothing but good to say about them. I have only run them on snow/lot of ice but they work just as good either way.And also like John said "THEY DO LOOK SHARP and GREAT.Today it it is -15 and lot of snow / ice on the ground. Can't
wait till I get to use them in dirt / mud :furious:
Just my 2 bit's of input.I run them on my GT-5000.SAM


----------

